# How exactly do you use Ammo Chips/Ammo Carb?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a sick fish, quarantined in a fish bowl, with an air stone and a heater, and a guppy who refuses to give birth in the breeder, so ive had to move her to a five gallon clear tub. I have managed to keep the ammonia as close to zero, with many water changes, [done gently with an airline tube].

I was told to get some ammo chips, but the ammo chips at my lps were too expensive, so i got a smaller box of Ammo Carb. Im assuming its the same product with a different name. Am i right?

I understand there is carbon in the type i bought, and with the sick fish, i am only using AQ salt, not meds, so it shouldent affect the treatment, right?

I havent added any ammo carb to any tank, i am waiting on you guys input!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yup the carbon wont affect the salt.there is an easier way set water aside in a large clean container add water conditioner and leave it over night.use that water to do water changes there shouldn't be any problems even if you do a 100% wc


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I usually do two 40% w/c a day, in the morning and at night.
But I'd like a buffer for any ammonia spikes that could happen.
I'd rather be safe than sorry!

So how do you use the Ammo Carb?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

just run it in the filter or in your case soak it in the bowl.some how running it in the filter is better


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe cause of the movement? or maybe the oxygen?
Either way, thats what ill do!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Quarantine in a bowl is only going to stress the fish and make it worse. If you quarantine you have to do it right or you will cause more harm than good. 

A female should also be well cared for, ready to give birth or not. Are you sure she is ready? Can you see eye spots?

There is an article in the link in my signature about quarantine.

I wouldn't put fish in any tank/setup that isn't completely ready for them and able to handle them. 

The only use for ammo chips I can think of is in long term transport (just put them in the bottom of the buckets when moving a whole tank setup) or under extreme conditions when someone overstocks a new tank (usually from a big box store and then they come in to us for rescue).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have heard of people using ammo chips to pretreat water change water with high ammonia levels. But yeah, I agree that it is unnecessary for all but the most specific applications.


----------

